# Computer hookup to TV?



## granfire (May 16, 2009)

Well, nothing like a last minute project...

I wanted to hook my computer up to my Vizio big screen - plasma, I think.

Figured all it takes is to plug the cable into the back of it and go from there - well wrong, the TV receives no signal from the PC, the cable works I am using it right now on my regular monitor.

Anybody got an idea how to fix this?


----------



## Andrew Green (May 16, 2009)

What kind of cable are you using?  Is the resolution you are using supported by your tv?

If you are using a dual display (the tv is a second screen) you will need to tellyour system to output too it as well.  Likely right click on the desktop and go to display properties.


----------



## granfire (May 16, 2009)

VGA cable that came with the computer, at least plug wise supported by the TV

I have no idea about the resolution, I will have to dig up the instructions to the TV (can't get the surround to work really well either, but that is another story)

and the TV was supposed to be 'the' display, at least for now.

(Hubby is too proud to admid he is getting to the age were he is starting to need readers...)


----------



## jks9199 (May 16, 2009)

Two things to look for.  First, is the TV looking for the right input?  On many of them, you have to select the proper input source.  (Not like the old days of putting it on Channel 3 or 4... )

Second, you may have to tell your computer to send the signal to TV.  On many laptops, for example, you use a function key to set the output.  You may have to do it through the control panel interface on a desk top.


----------



## granfire (May 16, 2009)

This new fangled TV is confusing, but so far I gathered that there is the input button on the remote supposedly switching to computer vs cable.

And it's a desk top, not much doing once you can't see the monitor...


----------

